# Rimini---Best way from Calais



## spire2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

I am thinking of going to Rimini in June 2012. What is the best & most economical way of getting there ?? Also has anyone stayed on any of the ACSI sites in / near Rimini ? My wife is disabled & would need disabled shower facilities. We went to Lido Di Jesolo last year & went through Switzerland but wasn't impressed with the campsites on offer ( ACSI ones)


----------

